# Snakes and frogs...



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2013)

Oriental whip snake, (Ahaetulla prasina)


IMG_0278 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_0275 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Black Headed Cat Snake (Boiga nigriceps)



IMG_0197 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_0190 (2) copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_0147 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Larut Torrent Frog (Amolops larutensis)



IMG_0133 (2) copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Blyth's River Frog (Limnonectus blythii)



IMG_0249 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical reptiles and amphibians: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Sep 15, 2013)

your photos are always gorgeous. And educational. So thank you, and well done!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 15, 2013)

That first snake is so cool. Never even heard of it before.


----------



## hellgap (Oct 3, 2013)

great shots


----------

